# Creepy Music



## godless (Oct 16, 2009)

does anyone have any suggestions for really creepy music for the walkway up to my house,,, ive got all the nox arcana,,, but i want somthing a little more creepier,,, any suggestions????

ohh yeah,,, im new here too,,, so whats up...


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Here is a linke to some pretty wierd stuff...all dark, creepy, great sound scapes...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/81815-horrifing-music-sound-effects-free.html


----------



## godless (Oct 16, 2009)

those are kinda more sound effect oriented,,, im looking for more stuff that kinda has that creepy beat,,, almost like creepy carnival music,,, calliope,,, organ type stuff...


----------



## Malkav1284 (Oct 16, 2009)

The Chapel of Skorm from fable was always a favorite for me. !!! ooo also might try the "creepy" ambiance tracks from Vampires: The masquerade- Bloodlines. Errr not really organ or carnival, but creepy nonetheless


----------



## godless (Oct 16, 2009)

right on,,,, those fable tracks are pretty cool,,, that reminds me of the tracks from the original alice game,,, theirs some good ones on there too,,, right on,,,,


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

Nox Arcana has a carnival-themed horror ambience CD called Carnival of Lost Souls


----------



## godless (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah,,, i have all the nox arcana stuff,,,, im just trying to find diffrent stuff,,, the nox is getting old,,, i can only make so many mix cd's of them...


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well there is always the ole stand by of Midnight Syndicate...they sell those at Party city, Halloween USA, Spirit for about 10 bucks each.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've posted some of my favorite spooky sounding music here. It doesn't really have melody like a Nox or MS track would, but it ain't sound effects... they're somewhere in between. Maybe something on this playlist will work for you?


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I mentioned this site before in an old thread, I'm a huge fan of the Thief pc game series and always found a lot of the music to be quite creepy.

Thief: The Circle -- A Through the Looking Glass Website

Have a listen and see what you think, 

Under Unofficial Thief DS Score; by Nightfall look for seaside manor I find that creepy, there's a few on there so you might find something


----------



## Deathtemple (Sep 8, 2008)

These are very good soundbackground


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

_Maybe you might like "Atmosfears 2" or "Music For the Others" you'll find both at this website...._*H1*









HauntAudio.com

or try......

Gore Galore, Halloween, Haunted, House, Props, costumes, Decorations, supplies, horror, corpses, special effects


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

I was turned on to Halloween Obscura by Massimo Nero from fellow HF member Dark Lord... You might give it a try. I played it and saw God......... and I don't believe in God. 
No organs, no carnival; just unique and good.

Cab


----------



## godless (Oct 16, 2009)

right on,,,, thanks for all the help,,, i really appreciate it,,, i can use some of the stuff you guys mentioned,,, im gonna be pretty busy this week though,,, with decorating for the party,,, getting my bar in order,,, going to a u2 concert,,, pool tournament tonight,,,crazy karaoke thursday,,, the party saturday,,,, its gonna be hectic,,, but at least i can set the mood with all this creepy music to do it with,,,


----------

